# It's been awhile



## srlaulis (Feb 12, 2013)

It has been awhile since someone has posted any pictures of their new creations. Surely someone has some eye candy to post.


----------



## johnny309 (Feb 16, 2013)

For the forum members only..... 

First front and back...second the same manner....


----------



## jeneje (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is some silver i just washed, now to dry it. :mrgreen: 

Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2013)

Now all you need to do is make you a thread and tell what you used and the yields from it.

That silver looks great too. The other picture is blurry, but it looks like gold. Either way, great job. 

Kevin


----------



## srlaulis (Feb 16, 2013)

Good looking stuff guys!


----------

